# Fuel gauge, speedometer tach problem



## boiler47 (Jul 11, 2005)

Our 03 Sentra just recently started having the speedometer, fuel gauge and tach all started working periodically. Has anyone else had this problem, if so how did you fix it? 
It appears all three instrument gauges are on the same circuit. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Boiler, can you pull the cluster out and make sure your connections to it are secure? Mine had disconnected it self over time. (Different year sentra though) Just reconnected it and it seemed to work fine.


----------



## boiler47 (Jul 11, 2005)

Tekkie,

Thanks for the reply. What do you mean by cluster? Do you mean the wiring going into the fuse box under the dash? If not where is the cluster located?

Thanks again


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Cluster being your instrument cluster (Where your guages are)


----------



## boiler47 (Jul 11, 2005)

Tekkie,

Thank you again. Is it hard to get to the cluster? Do you have to remove it to check the wiring, if so how do you remove the instrument cluster?

Boiler


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Not sure on your particular model, but on mine, you remove two phillips screws from the top underside of the black plastic decorative piece. Pull it out gently so you don't damage any clips. Then once it's removed there are four screws holding the cluster in. Just remove them, and again be careful not to damage any clips or anything as you pull the cluster out. Once it's out, just verify that all of your connections are solid. You may also want to look for any physical burns on the traces.

You would also remove the cluster this way to change any lights that may have burnt out


----------

